# 150 Lashes clone, Coopers tin and extract



## Dae Tripper (8/10/14)

Fellow brewers,

I plan on making a great Pale Ale, in fact something like the James Squire 150 Lashes and I need your help. So this is what I have at my disposal, plus Amarillo (15g), Willamette (15g) and Nelson Sauvin (60g)




So now my problem is how much of what should I be putting into the brew and hop boil times. Please bare in mind that this is the first time using any sort of extract or hops so please type slowly for me 

My current guess after looking at other 150 Lashes threads is

The Coopers tin
1kg of the Larger malt
500g of the wheat malt
5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g Willamette @ 15 mins
5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g Willamette @ 5 mins
5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g Willamette @ 0 min

Can you please tell me what you think? Also what would be the best thing to store the excess malt extract from the tin in?


----------



## paulyman (8/10/14)

To be honest I'd just use up all the tins, should give you a good OG. Then keep it simple, 15g of each hop at 15 to get a decent bitterness. Dry hop with some Nelson?


----------



## Dae Tripper (8/10/14)

So what your saying is I should have just bought a fresh wort kit instead because there is $56 of gear?


----------



## paulyman (8/10/14)

Wow, that's expensive!

Have a look at the online retailers on AHB here and/or signup with coopers.com.au they regularly do free shipping. I grabbed 6 tins last month for less than that!

In that case I'd use the Coopers tin with the wheat and the hop bill above.


----------



## KevinR (8/10/14)

Your can of morgans+can of wheat
15g pride of ringwood 60min
24g willamette 10 min
12g nelson sav flame out
12g amarillo flame out
S-04 yeast


----------



## abe max (9/10/14)

I'd go with Kevin's suggestion, or you could try this, It wont be a 150 lashes but I'd use the Coopers tin and the Caramalt, make up a hop tea using the Amarillo and some Nelson, brew with S-04 or US05, keep the wheat and the rest of your hops for the next brew.


----------



## mfeighan (9/10/14)

im not an extract man but i made a cracker of a lashes clone.
My additions were
nelson & amarillo @ 60
willamette @ 15 mins,
amarillo & nelson at 5 mins

total bitterness 25ibu

i would definitely use wheat malt, my recipe was about 15% wheat


----------



## fishingbrad (9/10/14)

Tripper, Nice fish.

I just put another 150 lashes down last night. my recipe as follows;

1.7kg coopers Canadian blonde
1.5kg coopers wheat malt
250g carapils
5g galaxy,5g Amarillo, 5g Willamette,5g nelson @ 15
15g galaxy,15g Amarillo, 15g Willamette,15g nelson @ Flame out
US05 slurry
ferment @ 18c

Last was the same but only did 5g of each @ flame out and lacked the hoppyness I like, hence 15g.

cheers Brad.


----------



## Dae Tripper (9/10/14)

Awesome, keep the recipes coming! It is great to see how everyone else is doing it as I am adjusting my plan in my head. We still have time for changes here, so feel free to post yours up.

On a side note my kegs turned up today! Night shift tonight  Guess I will keg my cider in the morning. It will give a little more time to clear up in the fridge.


----------



## Dae Tripper (14/10/14)

I had a lot of fun this arvo, having used hops for the first time and juggling the needs of my 3 month old. The current recipe is

Coopers APA can
760g Morgans Pale Larger Malt
850g CB Wheat Malt (opps spilled a bit extra)
5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g Willamette @ 20 mins
5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g Willamette @ 10 mins
5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g Willamette @ 0 min

OG 1.041 (Temp corrected)

Now I am just waiting for it to cool to add the yeast. 
The thing that has me a bit worried is how powerful the POR hops from the Coopers can was. I only just tried the Coopers Pale Ales the other day, and they are very bitter. Is there other Coopers cans that work better?
See how it goes in a few weeks I guess, if its too bitter I might try the Rapid Creek Pale Ale can with Amarillo next, only problem is it is a long way to the closest County Brewer.


----------



## Dae Tripper (18/10/14)

I confirmed my worries yesterday afternoon after doing a specific gravity check. Tasting the brew from the gravity tube I found the POR hops from the Coopers APA can have ruined what could have been a very close clone. It is still very drinkable but not what I was chasing. I wish I had those Coopers stubbies before I bought the Coopers can.

Now next time should I just use a Morgans can to replace the Coopers can?


----------



## manticle (18/10/14)

Just buy unhopped extract and make your own additions.


----------



## Dae Tripper (27/10/14)

So I have just bottled it, and after a quick google, I now proclaim this brew the "150 Bitters".

Yep that is right, I do have my own brew recipe name. Can you believe I have only been brewing since fathers day lol. The wife hates the samples but I think it has huge potential after some ageing. She still won't like it but others will.

Wow it is late, but I did just make two batches of mead, and had a few pints of Munich Helles. Now for some more typing in the non beer brewing section. Oh and another beer.


----------



## Dae Tripper (11/11/14)

Well this bad boy sure is bitter! It has a passion fruit note to it that is quite pronounced, and a lingering bitterness which is a little excessive for me but, similar to the Coopers APA. The 150 Bitters name covers this beer quite well, while not being as fruity it is still a acceptable drink.

Tomorrow I plan to give a few bottles out to some coworkers to see what they think. Some of them grew up on Coopers so hopefully they like it a little better.


----------



## Dae Tripper (25/11/14)

I must say this has turned out rather nice with a bit of age on it! The POR hops from the Coopers kit seems to have died down quite a bit, which makes this a decent beer. The co-workers have really enjoyed what they have had and when I get a chance I will be doing another batch which would reduce the Coopers can component by half, up the other hops slightly and some more extract to replace the removed Coopers can. More updates to come :chug:


----------



## TheBigD (25/11/14)

manticles on the money! get rid of pre-hopped cans, your doing hop schedules anyway so why ruin your creation with a can that has a predisposition. I've gone right off drastically changing prehopped cans I may add some POR tea to a Coopers Pale ale but that's it, I find I get better results remaining within the style.


----------

